# New swimbait



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a blue gill swimbait I painted up over the weekend


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

DL07- are those made from hard plastic or soft plastic? Nice looking bait- bet you can't wait to try em out!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its hard plastic with a very loud rattle. I ordered and painted 2 of them the same gill pattern. 1 was left stock, the other I reconfigured to eliminate the rattle and is now silent. 
Your right I cant wait to throw them, I've never thrown hard bodied swimbaits so hoping for the best...lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sweet looking gill! Nice job.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------

